# Help identify these species



## Tvdk2689 (May 18, 2019)

Venting says male
Color and fins make me doubt it at times.
Either way not sure what it is exactly


----------



## Tvdk2689 (May 18, 2019)

Colors definitely stuck out more until it was put with dominant males.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Obviously male. That is how the intensity of color works... the more dominant males show the best color, the lower rung males show less color. Nothing you can do about this nature, this is normal. If you have a few species and have females for each, the male may color up more to court his species females.

The fish is a "Red Peacock". You can't really say he has an exact species, these fish tend to be vague and they don't care if they are pure.


----------



## Tvdk2689 (May 18, 2019)

I have 2 other reds with it. They are both smaller by atleast an inch but have way different and brighter colors to each. Was just surprised how dark and dull it got after a month with it being bigger than most of its tank mates.


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

I agree with noki. Without buying them labeled from a reputable source, it's hard to say just how pure one may be. The fish in the first two pics looks similar to a Red Shoulder. In the third pic, the blue one with white tipped dorsal looks similar to an Azureus. I think I see the larger of the three prominent dots blended in on it. In the last pic, the really beat up one looks similar to an Otter Point. The orange spotted one is a Dragon Blood (hybrid). It wouldn't surprise me if that is the bully beating up the others.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The newer male may eventually move up the pecking order and overthrow the others, but newcomers are usually at a disadvantage when added with more established fish. Each fish can have a different temperament. If you change up the tank again by adding or removing fish, the pecking order can shuffle. Part of the fun and challenge of cichlids


----------

